# TFH celebrates Earth Day 2009! $1 Digital Subscriptions!



## TaraTFH (Apr 21, 2009)

Celebrate Earth Day 2009 with _Tropical Fish Hobbyist_ magazine! For 3 days only, grab a 1-year subscription to TFH digital for only $1! 


(Click here to subscribe for ONE DOLLAR!)

TFH Digital 2.0 features include:


All stories and features found in print TFH
Higher resolution
Improved article search features
Ability to share your favorite stories on social networking sites
Viewable via iPhone
And lots more!


----------



## kev82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Remember to use coupon code eday9 to get the offer 

I just bought a year subscription because my paper subscription just expired, can't beat a year of tfh for $1, no matter where in the world you are.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

This is an outstanding magazine, with the June issue having over 100 pages in it, and you can read the whole thing on the internet once you subscribe. I haven't yet regretted doing so.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Great issue, and one buck is hard to beat on just about anything! 

Go out and subscribe folks! Read up!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I let my paper subscription run out a few months ago. I'm so glad to see a digital issue available for such an incredible price. I am offically subscribed again.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok, I'm in too 
twisted my arm


----------



## TaraTFH (Apr 21, 2009)

Last day to take advantage of this subscription special!

Enjoy, everyone!

TFH Earth Day Special


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

is it me or the link is not working ??!!

I wanted to send a subscription to my brother !!


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Opportunity has expired.


----------

